# LINCOLN ( Chicago Cycle Supply Co. )



## Overhauler (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a ladies lincoln which was built by schwinn but i am not for sure on the years ( i found an article on it once , but now i can't find it ). The frame is all original but the fenders have been painted and it don't have a chain guard . It is skip tooth and has the big leather saddle .
 Any help on the year and about what it might be worth would be appreciated ........... Thanks


----------



## jpromo (Sep 10, 2011)

Pictures are the greatest tool you can give to help ID a bike. Dating is done by seeing subtle details in the curves on the frame, fork style, saddle style if original, fenders, accessories, etc.. So if you can get a picture or two posted, I'm sure somebody can pinpoint a relative year!


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 10, 2011)

*More pics*

My phone doesn't do pics to well


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 10, 2011)

*Pull da crank!*

The crank shoud be dated... Check it out.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 10, 2011)

*36*

Most likely a 1936 model.  Seat is a mens Troxel seat, from something other than Schwinn.  May have been sold with out a chainguard as some of the lower end models were.  Value?  hard to say,  looks to be repainted...  Plain jane bike...maybe 200 range


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 12, 2011)

*Chain Guard*

No  it has a chain guard bracket bolted on the seat post ..............so it had a guard at some point in time , i also have a ladies seat on an old Rambler mens bike that i will just swap .............................................Thanks for the reply .........Lee


----------

